# Woot deal - Sony Touch eReader for $99



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just in case anyone might be interested, woot.com just posted the Sony Touch eReaders for $99.99 plus $5 shipping.  Available units include black and red.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

These units are refurbished.  FYI


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be cautious before buying one of these.  I have a Sony Touch.  It worked great for about 2 months.  It's now a little over a year old (and I didn't buy the protection plan).  It won't hold a charge.  I read for a half hour, and the device is already drained.  

Otherwise, I liked the Sony Touch.  I like having the stylus and being able make annotations with it.


----------

